# Who loves coffee?



## VaughnThomas (Jun 8, 2013)

Although the health benefits of coffee are more commonly known these days, it is probably still surprising to find that most adults in the United States get their antioxidants from this beverage. 
Coffee is the number one pick for breakfast beverages around the world. It is also the number one selling beverage in the United States. Coffee is often misunderstood because of the caffeine found in the beverage. 

*Coffee and Disease
*
Recent studies have shown that drinking a few cups of coffee per day can actually lower your risk of heart disease and many forms of cancer. This is good news for those senior coffee fans. 

Studies from the Harvard School of Public Health have shown that coffee drinkers are less likely to suffer from Parkinson's Disease, dementia, and Type II Diabetes than people who do not drink coffee. 

All three of these diseases are most likely to affect seniors. Coffee drinkers are also less likely to have certain types of cancers including prostate cancer. Coffee drinkers are less likely to have heart rhythm issues that lead to stroke. 

Stroke is actually the third leading cause of death among seniors in the United States and in many European countries. Drinking a few cups of coffee per day is now considered beneficial to any diet, including the diet of a senior. 

The same Harvard study has shown that the combination of drinking coffee and avoiding a high fat diet is what allows the absorption of the antioxidants that are found in coffee.

This means that the beneficial chemicals in coffee are readily absorbed by the body as long as your diet does not include large quantities of saturated fat. 

To really appreciate the health benefits of coffee, the recent studies have focused on both caffeinated and decaf varieties. 

It seems that whether or not the caffeine is present really has no effect on the nutrition when it comes to coffee.

Decaf coffee offers the same quantities of chromium and magnesium that are found in caffeinated versions. These two minerals help your body to fight disease, and it has been determined that up to 4 cups of coffee per day can be beneficial for seniors wishing to fight the onset of certain brain diseases like Parkinson's.

Filled with antioxidants and routinely found on daily menus, drinking coffee is one of the easiest ways to add nutrition to your diet. 

Enjoying your daily cup of coffee does not have to be a guilty pleasure any more!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 8, 2013)

My wife and I each have several cups of coffee every day. I've never felt guilty about it.


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 8, 2013)

Just one caution.  Coffee is a wonderful food and delight to the spirit.  BUT don't let the coffee molecules stick to the fat in such things as half and half.  It is sort of like making nitroglycerin, instant putty for blood vessels!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Jun 8, 2013)

I have to have my coffee, or at least I think I do.  Have heard good and bad about it, but need that 'pick - me- up' to keep going, and I guess it's better than a lot of the energy drinks out there....


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 8, 2013)

I drink coffee just because I love the wonderful taste of it, and I usually have only one cup in the mornings, and not at all when the weather is too hot out; but then I often enjoy a cold Mocha with ice cubes. My favorite coffee is flavored coffee, and although I enjoy most of those, I think that the Chocolate Raspberry is my very most favorite. 
Starbucks coffee is absolutely awesome, but way out of my budget, so that is only for special occasions.
 And Jan, I always put the REAL CREAM in for those special occasions, but from now on, I will be sure to tell the coffee molecules to stay away from those fat molecules, so I don't get "puttied up" from it.


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, Happy, I talk the talk, but I, too, add cream for special occasions.  I guess I'm too old to worry about the putty!


----------



## StatKat (Jun 8, 2013)

I love my coffee! Unfortunately it doesn't love me. Good old GERD limits me to one cup a day and then it's decaf if I have anymore....bummer!

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pappy (Jun 9, 2013)

Mmmmm...smell the java. Between Dunkin Donuts and our Keurig, coffee is very popular inmy household. Wife and I meet over a cup of coffee so guess that plays a small part. I love steaming hot coffee and our Keurig makes it just that way. Pricey yes, but I purchase our pods on EBay in large lots and knock price down to about 40 cents a cup. No favored coffee in this house. Just the regular old standby.


----------



## Steve (Jun 9, 2013)

We have a Tassimo coffee machine and boy-o-boy do we ever love our coffee..
As far as the cream goes, I take my coffee black-black but my wife takes hers with 18% cream.. 
Those molecules don't count when one is considered an ELDER ......


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 9, 2013)

Although hubby has always been a coffee drinker, I never took it up on a daily basis until we retired three years ago.  Now, I really look forward to those two cups in the morning....gotta have it with honey and a big splash of non fat half and half...mmmm...

I smell it brewing now...gotta go get a cup.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm a Dunkin' Donuts French Vanilla coffee drinker myself...(does that count as coffee?)  and I have to put a tbsp. each of cinnamon and dark cocoa powder in it everyday.  
Probably sounds weird, but boy is it good.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't care if it's A&P House Blend, Starbucks Extra Mocha Latte or something that's been sitting in the urn for a week that I have to warm up with the microwave ... 

I NEED my coffee! It's an addiction. A stern, unforgiving Mistress. A liquid monkey on my back.

I don't care. I love it!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 11, 2013)




----------

